# S7-400 über Profibus konfigurieren(Step7)



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo folgende Situatuion:


```
profibus           profibus
ET-200S-------------S7-----------------PC/CP5613(Step7)
```

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist die S7 alleine über den Profibus zu konfigurieren? Die MPI-Schnittstelle ist leider defekt, deshalb versuchen wir es gerade über den Profibus, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Im Rechener ist eine CP5613/5614 DP-(PCI)Karte, zum Konfigurieren kommt Step7 zum Einsatz. Kann das prinzipiell üverhaupt klappen?

P.S. Was für eine Profibusadresse hat die S7 nach dem Urlöschen?


----------



## ulkula (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo Murmel,

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist die S7 urgelöscht.

Ich befürchte, dann kommst Du über RPOFIBUS nicht mehr an die Station ran.   

Mit dem Urlöschen wurden nämlich auch die Parameter für die PROFIBUS-Einstellungen gelöscht.
Und damit ist eben keine PROFIBUS-Kommunikation mehr möglich.

Sorry, dass ich keine bessere Antwort habe.

Tschau ulkula


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

Ja so siehts aus, das Ding wurde urgelöscht.
Ich hatte ncoh Hoffung, falls die Schnitstelle auf eine Standardadresse zurückfällt, so dass Kommunikation möglich ist. Bei der ET-200S kann man ja die ProfibusAdresse auch per DIP-Schalter einstellen...aber so wis aussieht ok...
P.S. Die CP5613/5613 kann aber sowohl Master Klasse1 als auch Master Klasse2 falls das was hilft...

P.S. Danke für die schnelle ANtwort...


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2005)

Na ja, ich weiß nicht ob es geht, aber die Adresse sollte meiner Meinung nach 2 sein. Ich würde vermuten, daß die Baudrate 1,5 M ist. Wenn ihr unter "Extras/PG-Schnittstelle einstellen" ode so ähnlich den CP wählt, gibt es einen "Diagnose-" oder (so ähnlich) Button, dahinter eine Funktion, die die Busteilnehmer aufzählt. Wenn das ET200 mit anderer als default-Geschwindigkeit arbeitet, vielleicht einfach mal abklemmen.
Wenn die CPU in der Aufzählung sichtbar wird, sollte sie sich auch programmieren lassen. Ob die gesamte HW-Config geht ist vielleicht eine andere Frage.


----------



## ulkula (2 Februar 2005)

*Verbindung zwischen PG/PC und Steuerung*

Die Kommunikation zwischen dem Rechner und der Steuerung funktioniert prinzipiell unabhängig vom Übertragungsmedium.
Also sowohl über MPI wie auch über PROFIBUS und auch Ethernet.

Was als Voraussetzung aber geben sein muss ist die Parametrierung der Schnittstelle.
... und wenn die gelöscht ist 

Aber mit STEP7 versuchen, ob die Steuerung sichtbar ist, ist ne gute Idee um zu überprüfen, ob wirklich urgelöscht ist.
Denn wenn die PROFIBUS-Schnittstelle ihre Parameter noch hat, sollte ein Zugriff auf die Steuerung darüber ohne Probleme möglich sein.

Viel Erfolg bei der Lösung des Problems!


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2005)

hallo,
weiß nicht ob es klappt, nimm eine speicherkarte von einer anderen cpu, dann müßte die konfig doch eigentlich geladen werden.


mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

Ich werde es morgen mal probieren (Sichtbareit)!
Danke euch allen für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2005)

Probier es erst mit der Sichtbarkeit, bevor du irgendeine Karte darein steckst!


----------



## Maxl (2 Februar 2005)

Es gäbe noch eine Möglichkeit, diese setzt allerdings eine Ethernet-Baugruppe (CP443-1, CP443-1 IT) voraus.

Ist eine solche Baugruppe nicht ohnehin irgendwo im Haus vorhanden oder es kann eine besorgt werden, kann man eine S7-400 damit wieder zum Leben erwecken!

Vorgangsweise:
- CPU Urlöschen
- Ethernet Baugruppe in freien Steckplatz im Rack stecken
- "Erstinbetriebnahme" über Ethernet durchführen wie im Link unten beschrieben

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=12024&highlight=#12024


Auf diese Weise lässt sich die CPU mit definierten Profibus-Parametern wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
Die Ethernet-Baugruppe kann anschließend wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2005)

*Über Profibus konfigurieren !!*

hallo ,

ich würde als erstes mal über die Profibusschnittstelle nach den Teilnehmern im Simatic Manager suche damit ich sehen kann welche
adresse die CPU hat ! (Als aktiv werden in der Regel die Master und als passiv die Slaves dargestellt )! 

mfG 

Josef


----------

